# Night Fighter P-38M



## Coors9 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello all. Has anyone built a P-38M Night Fighter. I've one in a box for the past 15 years or so in various stages of completion. I was hoping a few pics would inspire me to get back on the horse.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've got the Academy(?) 1/48 of the P-38M..... 
Nice kit if I remember correctly....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 11, 2011)

Any particular kind of pictures you need? I can conduct a search for you if you like.


----------

